
This hackathon is more of a virtual accelerator - HairyGing3r
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/500-blockchain-hackers-battle-50000-prize/
======
compil3r
That's a great idea! Education Coin :)

"One team, for example, wants to free academic knowledge by implementing a
token and blockchain-based publishing system to replace academic journals: A
distributed publication platform build on Ethereum and IPFS could incentivize
post-publication peer review, reduce the lag between work written and read,
and save the taxpayer billions by reducing library subscription fees."

~~~
Stephen_T
Agreed, but there also seems to be quite a few ideas that have already been
expressed. Take this one for microfinance:

"let's build a microfinance platform that provides to poor people a micro
investement to help them to make their own business. it help to creat a
partenership between the financier (the investor) and the other partner (the
requester or working partner) who manages the financier’s investment.

The investors provide the money to the requester against an agreed portion of
the profit that the second partner will make by investing the money. Both
parties agree in advance to a profit sharing relationship and the timeline of
the project. No guaranteed return, any losses would be borne by investors.

Profits generated by the enterprise are divided between the hub and the
requester in accordance with the profit sharing ratios set out in the
Agreement"

